# How Old was Your First Car?



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 23, 2011)

My first car was a 1966 Beetle. It was 18 years old (as old as I was) when i started driving it in 1984.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 23, 2011)

I got a 1991 Geo Storm passed to me when I was 16 in 1995...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 23, 2011)

Brand new...ordered it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Probably late 80's Kcar, Baby blue, Dodge I think. My sister and I shared it until I went away to school. When she went out of state to college, I got the car. Drove it until july/august of 2002 after I got a job and could afford a newer used car.


----------



## Supe (Nov 23, 2011)

32 years old today, 20 years old when I got it.


----------



## willsee (Nov 23, 2011)

1984 Camaro in 2000.


----------



## chaosiscash (Nov 23, 2011)

1980 Bronco in 1995.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 23, 2011)

I got a 1986 Chevy Celebrity in late 1993.

My current 1996 Ford Bronco is about twice as old as that.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 23, 2011)

1986 Chevette in 1990

(so 4 years old, but was Gold, beat down, valve lifters made more noise that a machine gun, worth about $300 at the time)


----------



## jco0518 (Nov 23, 2011)

92 integra in 99


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 23, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> 1986 Chevette in 1990


my college roomate was a Ford guy. He used to say "the only true 'vette is a Chevette"

1st car was a '67 GTO convertible in '78. Frame rails, floors, and trunk were completely rusted out so I didn't drive it very long.

(That was a "damn, I never should have sold that car" car. I should've fixed the dang thing.)


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 23, 2011)

Had a 1988 Nissan pickup in late 1996, so it was about 8-9 years old. My dad just sold it a few months ago for a few hundred bucks, so it lasted a pretty good while in the family. I think it only had ~85k miles on it when he sold it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 23, 2011)

1987 Nissan Sentra Wagon in 1995.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 23, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > 1986 Chevette in 1990
> ...


Yeah, but back then those cars were pretty much worthless. I remember you could pick up big-block E and B body Mopars for less than a grand in the early eighties, if they weren't already rusted to death.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 23, 2011)

but then they got ressurected and prices went through the roof.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, I know, I know. I sold my 69 Charger in 2000 and it is now worth about three times what I sold it for. My wife still misses that car, although I really don't.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 23, 2011)

^^ Once it ORANGE ? with the stars'N'bars on the roof?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 23, 2011)

^^^ that's what I want for my project car.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 23, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> ^^ Once it ORANGE ? with the stars'N'bars on the roof?


Nah, it was medium green with a green vinyl roof and green leather interior. I was going to do a Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry replica, but the car was too nice, so I left it original. I did have 15X7 and 15X10 aluminum slots on it, though.


----------



## MGX (Nov 23, 2011)

'66 Chevy pickup in '96. 30 years. One thing it taught me was how to fix cars! I was just thinking that big gas tank used to costs me $20 to fill up and how expensive that was at the time!


----------



## goodal (Nov 23, 2011)

Dad got me a $1,500, 1980, two tone, tan and brown, V6, Buick Regal in '96. It was a dog, but it might as well have been a porche to this 16 yr old because it was mine.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 23, 2011)

My first car was actually a '84 Chevy S10; I was 8 at the time; I upgraded to a '89 Ford Ranger when I was 14. I now have a couple vehicles MUCH older ('69 Scout 800, '72 &amp; '74 Scout II) then the '92 Daily driver.


----------



## pbrme (Nov 23, 2011)

Mine was a 1973 Chevy 3/4 pickup. In 1995 I bought it for $1250 and sold it for $1500 in 1999. It had a 454 and cost way to much in gas, but the power was nice.


----------



## Exception Collection (Nov 23, 2011)

'93 Ford Escort, purchased in 2000. Followed by a '94 Buick LeSabre in 2002, a '92 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme in 2002, and finally an '04 Kia Spectra in 2003.

Car accident trashed the Escort. Wasn't worth fixing; it was driveable, but the radiator was toast. The phrase "Sieve" comes to mind.

LeSabre broke down at an inopportune time, and was quickly replaced. It wasn't in great shape to start with; I got it for a relatively low amount, specifically because I wanted a *reliable car*. Didn't trade the Escort for it, so I had two cars (both driveable, though the Escort was draining water - I carried a trunkfull of 2L water bottles for the radiator, and refilled most of them daily.)

Cutlass was a lemon from the day I bought it, but I didn't know that at the time. About a month after I bought it, I found out that the odd running of the car was a hairline fracture in the block (or something) - when the engine's cool a piston skips, when it's warm it's fine. Damage became terminal about 15 months later. Since I'd gotten a fairly sweet deal on the trade-ins - The salesman screwed up on the quote for the Escort trade, and when I pointed it out he decided to eat the difference in cost (and sell me the car) rather than admit to his manager that he'd forgotten that I'd told him the radiator was trashed. I was angry/frustrated but overall OK with the end result.

Kia's working great, for the most part.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 23, 2011)

My first car was a 1984 Chevy Astro minivan in 1995... I was 16... hated it in high school... Wish I had it in college.

My first car I bought with my money was a 1996 Chevy Impala SS in 2002.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 23, 2011)

my husband has a policy never to get into any vehical that has K.I.A. stamped any where on the body... I think it's an Army thing..


----------



## Slugger926 (Nov 23, 2011)

My first was my grandpa's 1966 Chevy truck. I was 14 years old, and the deal was I could drive it all I wanted in the pasture, but I had to feed the cattle everyday. I also had to use it to haul hay out of the creek bottom, and stack the hay in the barn. I rebuilt the whole thing including replacing the wood bed by the time I was 16, and drove it until my Junior year in college. It had a bored out 250 six cylinder that made it a inline 283. I could pin the speedometer all the way past the 100 mph mark, and it would hold the road better than anything I have driven since.

The truck had a nasty habit of backfiring in the winter time, especially at stop lights. 25% of the time, the backfire would ignite the oil in the oil bath air filter which created a fire drill of jumping out and popping the hood, putting the fire out, and refilling the air filter with fresh oil before drawing any attention.

I have memories of going to feed cattle with my grandpa in that truck when I was as young as 3 years old.

I wish today's vehicles were as easy to repair.


----------



## Exception Collection (Nov 23, 2011)

engineergurl said:


> my husband has a policy never to get into any vehical that has K.I.A. stamped any where on the body... I think it's an Army thing..


Well, for what it's worth - it's the best built car I've ever driven.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 23, 2011)

Exception Collection said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > my husband has a policy never to get into any vehical that has K.I.A. stamped any where on the body... I think it's an Army thing..
> ...




I'm pretty sure you missed the joke...


----------



## envirotex (Nov 23, 2011)

1968 Mustang Coupe (Royal Maroon) with personalized plates in 1985. Yes, I was that girl.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 23, 2011)

1978 Toyota pickup handed down to me in 1983. Ran it all the way through college.


----------



## Exengineer (Nov 24, 2011)

First car I owned was a brand new 1980 Dodge Omni hatchback that I bought when I started my first job. Four speed manual, no power brakes, steering, windows or mirrors, but it got the job done for 8 years.


----------



## humner (Nov 24, 2011)

1969 Plymouth Satellite. Liked it so much, bought another one to rebuild.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 28, 2011)

engineergurl said:


> Exception Collection said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


FWIW, every time I see a KIA ad, I think, "Man, what an unfortunate name."


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 28, 2011)

When I see a Kia ad I think of the Chia Pet commercials: "Ka Ka Ka Ka Ka Kia!"


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah, ^^^^ not cool name to be traveling to


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 28, 2011)

^^Especially when you have to arrive at the terminal.


----------



## Exception Collection (Nov 28, 2011)

engineergurl said:


> I'm pretty sure you missed the joke...


Nah, I've had friends call it a deathtrap (due to the acronym) since the day I got it.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 28, 2011)

Exception Collection said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure you missed the joke...
> ...



That whizzing sound you hear is the "joke" going by for the second time.

Hint:



> I think it's an Army thing"


It really has nothing to do with the car at all. Just the name.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Nov 30, 2011)

35 years old. 1956 Chevy 210 Sedan 2 Door started driving in 1991. That car was very helpful to my high school dating career.


----------



## Exception Collection (Nov 30, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Exception Collection said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


No, I know what KIA stands for, hence why my friends called it a deathtrap waiting to happen.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 2, 2011)

My first was a Ford EXP...a 1982 or so. But, looking back now I can admit I was a gigantic idiot. A friend of my parents worked for the Ford plant and restored cars in his spare time. At the time we were looking for my first car he had a '48 Ford for sale. It had a 302 and was in primer at the time, but he had the interior just about done (although it was red velour) and had installed power windows. Like a giant idiot, I decided I didn't want an old car, I wanted the little sporty looking red one.

(not mine, but a reasonable facsimile)


----------



## envirotex (Dec 2, 2011)

jeb6294 said:


> My first was a Ford EXP...a 1982 or so. But, looking back now I can admit I was a gigantic idiot. A friend of my parents worked for the Ford plant and restored cars in his spare time. At the time we were looking for my first car he had a '48 Ford for sale. It had a 302 and was in primer at the time, but he had the interior just about done (although it was red velour) and had installed power windows. Like a giant idiot, I decided I didn't want an old car, I wanted the little sporty looking red one.
> 
> (not mine, but a reasonable facsimile)


It's always the one that got away...

Happy Belated Birthday, by the way...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^^^ HEY, For my freshman year in college, I had a navy blue 1983 MERCURY LN7

bought it for $550, drove it for one year, and sold for $500

Imagine this baby in Navy Blue....


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 2, 2011)

Had to get the fancy high-dollar version of my Ford? Snob....



DVINNY said:


> ^^^^^ HEY, For my freshman year in college, I had a navy blue 1983 MERCURY LN7
> 
> bought it for $550, drove it for one year, and sold for $500
> 
> Imagine this baby in Navy Blue....


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 2, 2011)

Only the best. Only the best.

I did however, go through most of college with a 1985 Ford Bronco II.

It rocked.






(not mine, mine had a bad arse brush guard on the front, but same color, same wheels)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2011)

I hate to admit it, but when they came out, I thought the EXP was a pretty cool car. Too bad it weighted a couple hundred more pounds than the already underpowered Escort it was based on. I saw a white EXP with blue stripes on it, a la GT350 with a Shelby decal in the windsheild back in college. Didn't look too bad.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 2, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I hate to admit it, but when they came out, I thought the EXP was a pretty cool car. Too bad it weighted a couple hundred more pounds than the already underpowered Escort it was based on. I saw a white EXP with blue stripes on it, a la GT350 with a Shelby decal in the windsheild back in college. Didn't look too bad.


Didn't they make an SVT (Special Vehicles Team) version of the EXP?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't recall one. I think the second gen EXP had run its course before the first Cobra or Lightning came out.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 4, 2011)

My dad bought me a 1979 Ford Grenada in 1984 or so. It was only 5 years old, I guess, but it was already a piece of crap. The engine caught on fire at an intersection 3 months after we bought it. That put it out of its misery.

Damn America made some bad cars in the late 70s/early 80s.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 4, 2011)

^^ That is awesome. I actually drove a '79 Ford Granada for about a month during H.S. I had to do some work on my car, and it was a spare car of my Grandma's that I was allowed to 'borrow' until I fixed my own. It was green with green interior and an inline six cylinder engine. it actually did good.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 4, 2011)

^Mine was blue with serious hail damage (Dad got a "deal" froma co-worker) and the 302 V-8. I was pretty proud of it just because of the engine.

True (and shameful) story: The day before he actually paid for it, he brought it home to check it out. After school, before he or my Mom came home, I pilfered the keys and drove it over to a friend's house to brag. I drove him around town a little, and then took him home. About a block from his house, some woman does a U-turn right in front of me, and I slam into her, broadside, at ~25 mph (guessing because I hit the brakes pretty hard from 35 or so). She was driving some sort of early hatchback - a Civic, I think, and that Ford Beast punched a hole in her door and pushed a front wheel under her car. She hit a split rail fence, too. I thought I was f*&amp;cked.

She comes out of the car - unhurt, thank God - and starts pleading with me to not call the police, because she has had so many accidents that her insurance company was going to drop her. So she hands me $50 for my damage (a broken front turn signal lens - seriously, that's all that was damaged), asks me if I think that's enough, and sends me on my way without even getting my name or phone number.

So my friend grabs his car and we both high-tail it back to my place. I had the forethought to collect the broken pieces of the turn signal cover from the accident scene, and I scattered them on the ground in front of where my Dad had parked the Granada before he went to work. And then we took off to try to find a replacement at the junkyards in the area, which we couldn't - no junkyard would offer anythign less than the entire grill assembly, for a lot more than $50.

So I came back home and sweated it out. Sure enough, right after dinner, my Mom comes inside the house and says "Dammit! Come out and see what some kids did to the new car! They busted outt he signal cover with a baseball bat!"

"Really???? Oh my God!!!""

To this day, I have not confessed to my parents what really happened.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 5, 2011)

LOL, Dleg. I know a guy with a similar story (not me, I swear!).

For got a lot of mileage out of what ended up as the Grenada. It was a tarted up Maverick, which was a reskinned Falcon.


----------



## Mempho (Dec 21, 2011)

Brand new 1972 Nova. Paid the down payment and took on a note at the ripe old age of 16.


----------



## addi (Dec 28, 2011)

1993 honda accord back in 1999. It was in bad shape from the previos owner


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 28, 2011)

Mempho said:


> Brand new 1972 Nova. Paid the down payment and took on a note at the ripe old age of 16.


SS - 350/350?


----------



## alora (Dec 28, 2011)

1964 Chevy C10. Had the same engine, 200K+ miles, and the wood slats in the bed.

Purchased circa 1996 when I was around 15.

I miss that old clunker.


----------

